# Earth Angels Diaper Co.



## geishagirrrl (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm Julie, a WAHM to a 5 yr old and twin 19 month olds. I am the proud owner of Earth Angels Diaper Co. (it's my other baby!) and CoOperative Owner of The Wahm Mall Quality, Creative Advertising, Resources & Support for WAHM's. Check us out!

*Great Cloth Diaper Hunters use your coupon code for 10% off!*
*Now Accepting RME payments! Choose Check/Money Order at checkout and then I will email you an RME invoice.*

I carry a variety of unique cloth diapers and other baby and diapering accessories. Product lines include *BumGenius, Thirsties, KnickerNappies, Just Ducky Baby, DryBee's, Happy Heiny's, Green Acre Designs / GAD's, Tiny Tush, Monkey Doodlez, Sckoon, Bitty Baby Blankies, Huggalugs, BioKleen, My Precious Baby by April, Sheepish Grins,* and more.

I pride myself in excellent customer service and hope you enjoy my site. Please email me with any and all questions!

*My Precious Baby by April Velour Fitteds are now re-stocked!* These luxurious WAHM made velour fitted diapers come in the cutest color combos and are available in side-snapping and/or front snapping!

*What's NEW?*
*My Little Seat, Sling Style Travel Baby seat that folds to the size of a diaper and comes in it's own bag! Click here to check it out!*
*DryBee's AIO's are $2.00 OFF*
*KnickerNappies Super Stash Package Deals are now Available!*
*Huggalugs Retro Rainbow, Cow Print, Cheetah Print and more!*
*
New to Cloth Diapering?*[/COLOR] Check out my new Blog *Diaper Discussions* for Frequently Asked Questions and Answers compiled from real conversations with my customers.

Hope you're having a fluffy day!

*Are you a WAHM?* Check out http://www.thewahmmall.com and visit our WAHM Forums, Creative Advertising, and get your YAHOO GROUP Listed for FREE in our Yahoo Directory!

Sincerely,
Julie


----------

